# And now Gambit's turn



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

More pics of Gambit on my facebook  
http://www.facebook.com/home.php?#!/alb ... 130&ref=mf


----------



## nessariel (Mar 3, 2010)

Oh my goodness! He's adorable! Look at his little pink nose!


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

(Geek question) Did you name Gambit and Xavier after X-men?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

EryBee said:


> (Geek question) Did you name Gambit and Xavier after X-men?


If you're a geek you'd know. :lol:

I'm not diggin' the pintos but he's got a cute face!!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

EryBee said:


> (Geek question) Did you name Gambit and Xavier after X-men?


Yes they are  I also have one named Storm and Emma Frost.


----------



## hedgiesrule (Jan 19, 2009)

He's adorable!! So cute, I wish I had a reverse pinto, but I wouldn't trade Freya for anything. And NO, I don't think she's normal at all. Even though she IS algerian grey (at the time). She has a very unique personality and is very sweet and snuggly (and she's quilling!!). Haha, getting a little off topic...
hr


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

hedgiesrule said:


> He's adorable!! So cute, I wish I had a reverse pinto, but I wouldn't trade Freya for anything. And NO, I don't think she's normal at all. Even though she IS algerian grey (at the time). She has a very unique personality and is very sweet and snuggly (and she's quilling!!). Haha, getting a little off topic...
> hr


Is she snowflaking?


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Aww, cute! Er...out of curiosity, what is that stuff on his back? It looks kind of like mud. Silly Gambit, getting all dirty.


----------



## Amy1024 (Mar 18, 2010)

Sela said:


> Aww, cute! Er...out of curiosity, what is that stuff on his back? It looks kind of like mud. Silly Gambit, getting all dirty.


I bet it's mud too, but don't you just love the little legs? :lol: Congratz Larry, he's gorgeous!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

It was ret dirt to start with :lol: and soon became red mud. If you'd look on my facebook page you can see what happened pic by pic.


----------



## Julie Stuhr (Mar 21, 2010)

I love the first picture - he's awesome


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

Gambit is awesome, and he really does look like Xavier!! You should do a side-by-side shot of their first pictures together, to see how closely they compare.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

He is just perfect!


----------

